# 39lbs gain in 8 weeks on Test, Deca & Dbol!!!



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I realise this link is from 2003 but still this guy is claiming a 39lbs gain in 8 weeks.

Is this even possible?

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/results-my-8-week-deca-test-dbol-cycle-211011.html


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Not a cat in hells chance, unless half of that is fat.

20-25lbs would be a bit more believable, i don't inject and i know that must surely be bs.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah of course it's possible!!

The question is though, how much of that is actual lean muscle tissue?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

yes it is definitely possible bang all that gear in you eat as much as possible and you can gain all that weight and water , it can be done you will be a fat cnut though


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah of course it's possible!!
> 
> The question is though, how much of that is actual lean muscle tissue?


Exactamundo, im thinking a 50/50 split, with a dash of bs thrown in.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah of course it's possible!!
> 
> The question is though, how much of that is actual lean muscle tissue?


This^^^^And a lot always will depend on how much muscle you are carrying in the first place. The more muscular you get the harder it becomes to add fresh gains.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

it's possible bud sure but the guy sounds a right tool I'd have a bet there's a she'd load of fat and water in that number so I wouldn't be to impressed by it, how much quality muscle is he really going to of gained. Not a lot I reckon and starting at 150lb's at 6' lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> it's possible bud sure but the guy sounds a right tool I'd have a bet there's a she'd load of fat and water in that number so I wouldn't be to impressed by it, how much quality muscle is he really going to of gained. Not a lot I reckon and starting at 150lb's at 6' lol


150lbs 6ft lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 150lbs 6ft lol




:lol:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah of course it's possible!!
> 
> The question is though, how much of that is actual lean muscle tissue?


is there any studies, experiments showing how much someone added on a course of steroids? I always thought a 3-4kg gain in 12 weeks was good in my eyes


----------



## BaronSamedi (Jul 23, 2012)

what an idiot

adding 39pounds to your body in 8 weeks has got to be one of the most unhealthy things you could possibly do

heart failure waiting to happen


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

iv done 28lbs in 8 weeks. on 1g of sust and id switch routines from bodybuiling routine to a power and strength. it was alot of water and i was eating as much as physically possible abd did gain some fat but it was a great cycle for my goals at the time.

lew


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

lew007 said:


> iv done 28lbs in 8 weeks. on 1g of sust and id switch routines from bodybuiling routine to a power and strength. it was alot of water and i was eating as much as physically possible abd did gain some fat but it was a great cycle for my goals at the time.
> 
> lew


how much did you keep after like a month after the cycle?


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

As above! My last cycle I gained 42lbs doing bodybuilding mixed with strength training. On 5000kals a day and one cheat meal a day. Dropped 6lbs when I went on to my cruise. Put that all back on now but look leaner. Did t gain much fat either! So I doubt it's bs. Read my thread called 'my story' for detailed info


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Bull.

Just read the lad was 151lbs hahah

Under 11stone


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Impossible.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

baggsy said:


> is there any studies, experiments showing how much someone added on a course of steroids? I always thought a 3-4kg gain in 12 weeks was good in my eyes


There's this one that aus has posted before which was testosterone admistration and at 600mg a wk gain was 7.9kg fat free muscle gain this is with NO excercise

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> There's this one that aus has posted before which was testosterone admistration and at *600mg a wk gain was 7.9kg fat free muscle gain* this is with NO excercise
> 
> http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long


I couldn't even find that bit in the report :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

It's possible but not at those doses imho


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I believe he's now part of a circus and his act is the "HUMAN WATER BALLOON"


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

hi baggsy , i actually kept a fair amount. im 5'5 and a bit. i started at 180lb around 13-14%. and got to 208lb but abs were much less visable but still a good taper and some vascularity. 8weeks after last jab i was still around 200lb but in te following weeks my bodyfat crept up.

as stated is was on a 3month power/strength phase and ate almost the same on cycle as post cycle tho the gear kept me leaner. i also was doing mostly compoubd exersizes- i gained about and inch on upper arms through pull/pressing as i dint train them once the whole time.

i would do the same cycle again for sure tho i would use some adex to minimize bloating.

i didnt read the thread but just seen he was 150lb at 6ft-why do they do it???

lew


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

also il add that i felt ****e for adding all that weight so soon, and needed many new clothes. i feel healther around 12-13st on my frame. when im back on form il post some pics

lew


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Nobraincells said:


> As above! My last cycle I gained 42lbs doing bodybuilding mixed with strength training. On 5000kals a day and one cheat meal a day. Dropped 6lbs when I went on to my cruise. Put that all back on now but look leaner. Did t gain much fat either! So I doubt it's bs. Read my thread called 'my story' for detailed info


I read that thread mate. Well done. You're an amazing bloke :thumb:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I couldn't even find that bit in the report :lol:


Lol couldn't see the wood for the trees hey mate, it is in the first section to 

Testosterone increases muscle mass and strength and regulates other physiological processes, but we do not know whether testosterone effects are dose dependent and whether dose requirements for maintaining various androgen-dependent processes are similar. To determine the effects of graded doses of testosterone on body composition, muscle size, strength, power, sexual and cognitive functions, prostate-specific antigen (PSA), plasma lipids, hemoglobin, and insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) levels, 61 eugonadal men, 18-35 yr, were randomized to one of five groups to receive monthly injections of a long-acting gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) agonist, to suppress endogenous testosterone secretion, and weekly injections of 25, 50, 125, 300, or 600 mg of testosterone enanthate for 20 wk. Energy and protein intakes were standardized. The administration of the GnRH agonist plus graded doses of testosterone resulted in mean nadir testosterone concentrations of 253, 306, 542, 1,345, and 2,370 ng/dl at the 25-, 50-, 125-, 300-, and 600-mg doses, respectively. Fat-free mass increased dose dependently in men receiving 125, 300, or 600 mg of testosterone weekly (change +3.4, 5.2, and 7.9 kg, respectively).


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Lol couldn't see the wood for the trees hey mate, it is in the first section to
> 
> Testosterone increases muscle mass and strength and regulates other physiological processes, but we do not know whether testosterone effects are dose dependent and whether dose requirements for maintaining various androgen-dependent processes are similar. To determine the effects of graded doses of testosterone on body composition, muscle size, strength, power, sexual and cognitive functions, prostate-specific antigen (PSA), plasma lipids, hemoglobin, and insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) levels, 61 eugonadal men, 18-35 yr, were randomized to one of five groups to receive monthly injections of a long-acting gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) agonist, to suppress endogenous testosterone secretion, and weekly injections of 25, 50, 125, 300, or 600 mg of testosterone enanthate for 20 wk. Energy and protein intakes were standardized. The administration of the GnRH agonist plus graded doses of testosterone resulted in mean nadir testosterone concentrations of 253, 306, 542, 1,345, and 2,370 ng/dl at the 25-, 50-, 125-, 300-, and 600-mg doses, respectively. Fat-free mass increased dose dependently in men receiving 125, 300, or 600 mg of testosterone weekly (change +3.4, 5.2, and 7.9 kg, respectively).


Jesus Christ I need my eyes tested :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wouldn't it be possible say if someone had very low test and new to the game? Then started the steroids and bulkin


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

I gained 47lbs on a 14 week cycle of 2g test 1g deca and 3 months after cycle I kept 34lbs(edit:36lbs)


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I read that thread mate. Well done. You're an amazing bloke :thumb:


That's very kind of you mate. Thanks!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

smacky1987 said:


> I gained 47lbs on a 14 week cycle of 2g test 1g deca and 3 months after cycle I kept 34lbs


ai? serm? pct?

I must find out :lol:


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> ai? serm? pct?
> 
> I must find out :lol:


No ai, used 20mg nolva from day one. Only done a 4 week pct of 60/40/20/20 nolva. Used hcg after cycle b4 pct for 2 weeks. Forgot to mention used dbol first 6 weeks and winny last 6 until pct


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

smacky1987 said:


> I gained 47lbs on a 14 week cycle of 2g test 1g deca and 3 months after cycle I kept 34lbs(edit:36lbs)





smacky1987 said:


> No ai, used 20mg nolva from day one. Only done a 4 week pct of 60/40/20/20 nolva. Used hcg after cycle b4 pct for 2 weeks. Forgot to mention used dbol first 6 weeks and winny last 6 until pct


36lbs kept is immense! I will be doing a cycle similar to yours but not so high dosages.

800mg Megatest 1-14

400mg Deca 1-12

40mg dbol first 6 weeks and last 6 weeks till pct

Also no ai and nolva at 20mg ed but will run hcg from week 3.

I'll probably only gain 2lbs now :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

baggsy said:


> is there any studies, experiments showing how much someone added on a course of steroids? I always thought a 3-4kg gain in 12 weeks was good in my eyes


If i added 3 kg in 12 weeks of test/dbol/deca id be one very very very angry mother****er


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> If i added 3 kg in 12 weeks of test/dbol/deca id be one very very very angry mother****er


big lol :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

smacky1987 said:


> No ai, used 20mg nolva from day one. Only done a 4 week pct of 60/40/20/20 nolva. Used hcg after cycle b4 pct for 2 weeks. Forgot to mention used dbol first 6 weeks and winny last 6 until pct


Also what doses hcg did you go for mate?


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I realise this link is from 2003 but still this guy is claiming a 39lbs gain in 8 weeks.
> 
> Is this even possible?
> 
> http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/results-my-8-week-deca-test-dbol-cycle-211011.html


LOL

I bet he was full of water and deflated like a popped balloon once he came off.

It's so silly when people boast about 20+ pounds in 8-14 weeks on these cycles, yes you'll swell all right and that's fine if you're happy with that bloated look.


----------

